# Rivendell Saluki



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Will post more after the build.

I decided to get a big bike. A really big bike. 58 cm! (But it is a Riv, which size small.) Not so long ago I was riding 54s.

Anyone interested in a 56 Quickbeam or 57 Bleriot?


----------



## qwertzy (May 25, 2005)

rcnute said:


> I decided to get a big bike. Not so long ago I was riding 54s.


Going through a growth spurt? 
Nice looking frame BTW


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

Bigger is probably easier to see for cars waiting at stop signs. Specially if it`s big and Hickey Red.
Nice looking frame.


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

I love the red and the frame is beautiful! If I were rich I would buy your Quickbeam.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

rodar y rodar said:


> Bigger is probably easier to see for cars waiting at stop signs. Specially if it`s big and Hickey Red.
> Nice looking frame.


If I get hit while riding this one, no more Mr. Nice Guy. Rat a tat tat with my gat, swing swing swing with my baseball bat.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Very nice. Does that frame take 650b wheels and tires? Despite their critics, Rivendell sure does know how to make and paint pretty frames.


----------



## KWL (Jan 31, 2005)

Beautiful! Don't let Hickey see it.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

tarwheel2 said:


> Very nice. Does that frame take 650b wheels and tires? Despite their critics, Rivendell sure does know how to make and paint pretty frames.


Right on both counts.


----------



## dfltroll (Nov 27, 2006)

Dude! Congrats on the new frame. Did you get it directly from Rivendell or from Ebay or Craigslist? My first Riv I sized down and it's fine. The next one I just went with their philosophy and it's been great.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

dfltroll said:


> Dude! Congrats on the new frame. Did you get it directly from Rivendell or from Ebay or Craigslist? My first Riv I sized down and it's fine. The next one I just went with their philosophy and it's been great.


It came up on the iBob list from a guy in New York with another Saluki and an Alex Singer (or was it a Rene Herse?). I'm a bit apprehensive since it's on the outer fringes size-wise for me (5'9" with 84 PBH), but I guess if it doesn't fit then I'll know what won't work. It's not like there are tons of Salukis you can go and test ride.

You have the 700c AHH, right? Thassa sweet ride.


----------



## dfltroll (Nov 27, 2006)

rcnute said:


> You have the 700c AHH, right? Thassa sweet ride.


Yeah, and a Rambouillet. I'm really happy with them. I did a 200k brevet on the AHH this past weekend and it worked well. Rained every minute of the ride. 

Post pictures when your Saluki is assembled. Looking at the Rivendell sizing chart it appears you have the perfect size for your PBH.


----------



## cycleaddict (Dec 24, 2002)

*Very cool!!*

Is the Saluki a true Riv or one of the very nice frames they have built for them in Japan?


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

cycleaddict said:


> Is the Saluki a true Riv or one of the very nice frames they have built for them in Japan?


It's a production frame built by Toyo. I don't think the Salukis were Waterford-built.


----------



## fastfullback (Feb 9, 2005)

Very nice. Wish your Quickbeam was a 60 so I could get in trouble.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Aiight. Here's the canti-'luki built up. Still need to add the racks, fenders and lights. As one would expect it rides pretty much like the Bleriot but does feel like it fits better. The Bleriot is (was) a gorgeous bike, but the craftsmanship on the Saluki is really something.

I won a motion in a hotly contested case today, had a drink after work and then picked up the bike. I must say today was a good day.:thumbsup:


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

Nice ride. Before you know it, you will be after my 58 Atlantis. I'll need to go up to 62 at this rate. Good to hear things are going well. JP


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

Yer handlebars are to high.


----------



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

Thats a beauty... No need for any more Bridgestone envy. Leather bar tape and you're set. Congrats!

singlecross


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

buck-50 said:


> Yer handlebars are to high.


Heh heh. Hey, they're (barely) below the saddle at least.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

JP said:


> Nice ride. Before you know it, you will be after my 58 Atlantis. I'll need to go up to 62 at this rate. Good to hear things are going well. JP


You should 650b-ify it.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

singlecross said:


> Thats a beauty... No need for any more Bridgestone envy. Leather bar tape and you're set. Congrats!
> 
> singlecross


I still "need" me a 55cm white XO-1.


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

rcnute said:


> Heh heh. Hey, they're (barely) below the saddle at least.


That's a beautiful bike. I wish I could get over my mistrust of 650b...


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

buck-50 said:


> That's a beautiful bike. I wish I could get over my mistrust of 650b...


I flirted with going back to 700c but am now all in--next project is to finish a fixed/ss Rawland Olaf which replaces the Quickbeam.

What surprises me (maybe it shouldn't) is how different 650b feels from 26" in terms of speed (26" feeling slower). Yet 650b is much cushier than 700c. It's win/win.


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

rcnute said:


> I flirted with going back to 700c but am now all in--next project is to finish a fixed/ss Rawland Olaf which replaces the Quickbeam.
> 
> What surprises me (maybe it shouldn't) is how different 650b feels from 26" in terms of speed (26" feeling slower). Yet 650b is much cushier than 700c. It's win/win.


I suppose if I just bought a case of tires so I knew I'd always have a spare...

So other than the cushiness, how's the 650b feel compared to 700c?


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

buck-50 said:


> I suppose if I just bought a case of tires so I knew I'd always have a spare...
> 
> So other than the cushiness, how's the 650b feel compared to 700c?


That's the only difference. There are quite a few tire choices out there too.


----------



## george kraushaar (Jan 15, 2007)

So the littler wheels make a 58cm ridable for you? I'm your size and I got a 55cm, which I thought was big (although it has a 54cm top tube). It really feels pretty good. The cockpit is certainly more spacious than my 52cm Paramount, which can feel cramped, especially when I get out of the saddle.

Back in the 70s when I raced, we all rode bigger frames than they do today. It's nice to not have to look at 14 inches of seatpost.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

george kraushaar said:


> So the littler wheels make a 58cm ridable for you? I'm your size and I got a 55cm, which I thought was big (although it has a 54cm top tube). It really feels pretty good. The cockpit is certainly more spacious than my 52cm Paramount, which can feel cramped, especially when I get out of the saddle.
> 
> Back in the 70s when I raced, we all rode bigger frames than they do today. It's nice to not have to look at 14 inches of seatpost.


I don't think the wheels are a factor in that regard, though they're certainly part of the overall design.


----------



## harvestlaser (May 13, 2004)

quickbeam still available, I am currently trying to make some space for a rivendell.


----------

